
Builder who suffered heart attack at work 'had life saved by Apple Watch' - vsakos
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/7000655/Builder-life-saved-by-Apple-Watch.html
======
TrevorJ
I'm shocked that you couldn't tell your heart was racing that fast. 200+ BPM
is cray high. Either way, it's an interesting story.

~~~
artmageddon
I wouldn't assume most people would think to check their pulse in a situation
like that.

------
sschueller
Looks like a native ad.

------
Oras
A builder who can afford iPhone and apple watch and wear it while working,
genuine news!

